# Tackle for Key Largo in May



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,
I searched around on this forum but didn't see anything, so I'll ask...
I'm heading to Key Largo in mid May. I normally fish artificial. Can someone give me advice on what I should be using if I'm going to be fishing on the gulf side from a dock? If I have it, I would like to bring it with me rather than buy it when I'm down there.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

It would be dependent upon what you are fishing for. For starters I would have a 7' spinning rod with 10-14lb line capable of throwing 3/8oz to 3/4 oz and a 7' spinning rod with 14-20lb capable of throwing 3/4oz to 1.5oz A jigging rod capable of handling 40-60lb test and 2-5 oz jigs. Topwater lures, Mirrolures, jigs, soft plastics(minnows and shrimp)


----------



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like I can use what's already in my tackle box when I surf fish in NJ.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

It really depends on how deep the water is on the dock you are fishing from. There are many variables. Top waters may work well....there are bridges south of key largo that you can fish off of that offer deeper water. If you have specific knowledge of the dock situation I can offer more specific info that may be helpful...


----------



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

The dock will be at the Florida Bay Club http://www.flabayclub.com/
It doesn't look more than a few feet deep at most.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like there might be fairly deep water off the boat dock. If you drop some fish scraps or hang a chum bag in the water(works best if the water is at least four or more feet deep) and it should be to allow for draft at low tide, you can bring in a bunch of fish. Best to do this where there is some current moving. We do this in marathon every year and have caught snapper, jacks, tarpon, catfish, nurse sharks and many other species. Chum next to the seawall and use a hook with some fairly light leader line and some fresh shrimp or pieces of cut bait, no weight necessary. Take your top waters and cast them out in the current. We've never had much luck with them but you never know. There are a bunch of bridges below key largo that you can fish from too. We will be in marathon the first week of May. It's always a lot of fun, hope you have good luck. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## glen65 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info and good luck to you in early May. 
Tight lines.


----------

